
Show HN: Trust badges for your Let's Encrypt certificate - ctschetter
https://trustocity.com
======
helb
From your blog post[0]:

> In this[1] study, over 60 percent of respondents said they have "NOT
> purchased something because trust logos were not present."

The study (which looks quite sketchy to me, but okay) also says that 75 % of
people have "NOT purchased a product or completed an online purchase process
because they did not recognize the trust logo".

So… why should stores choose Trustocity (or other new service) of all these
ugly logos?

[0] [https://trustocity.com/blog/increase-your-sales-and-
conversi...](https://trustocity.com/blog/increase-your-sales-and-conversions-
by-adding-a-trust-seal-to-your-website)

[1] [http://www.actualinsights.com/2011/shopping-cart-
abandonment...](http://www.actualinsights.com/2011/shopping-cart-abandonment-
trust-logos/)

------
chris__butters
For trust badges work, users need to know and trust the brand which is on the
badge; coming into this field you really need to show the value to the user as
well as to the administrator/designer.

